

Help destroying a python app - JDazzle

Hi guys,<p>A co-worker has created a python app that uses the Skype api to be a bot user.  It will respond to certain skype messages but is mostly used to search for gifs on giphy like so,<p>bot gif lol<p>It has become rather annoying.<p>I wanted to see if there was some way to do some code injection on the message input to shut it down.  I&#x27;ve tried a few things myself but it just doesn&#x27;t work.<p>Any ideas on how to approach this task would be much appreciated.
======
caw
Having somewhat recently added Hubot to our own company chat, I'd say let it
run its course. The first day I added Hubot (which out of the box has some
"fun" features like gifs and images), everyone was sidetracked with it.

With the first week, it still had a ton of abuse, but that mostly tapered off.
Now it's only used every once for comic relief.

So recommendations: Do nothing. Getting aggravated shows the coworker it's
getting to you and will only entice more childish behavior. You could also
squelch the bot user (not sure if Skype supports a user mute) or join a
different channel and tell people who need you to find you there.

Attempting to kill the bot could make it seem to your coworkers that you're
against any sort of "fun" or are super controlling, and may also backfire with
your boss depending on what "respond to certain skype messages" is for your
company, which I'm guessing is some basic ChatOps features.

If you're still super against it, you could always bring up with your boss on
how it's impacting your ability to do work during your next 1:1.

------
stephancoral
Find out what box he is hosting the app on and DDoS it.

------
mindrun
Why don't you just stop writing him? I mean, it looks like he's just not
interested in chatting. Or did he do this to your client?

~~~
JDazzle
It's in a group chat. :(

------
aaronbrethorst
Ask him politely to stop.

~~~
JDazzle
Alas, he won't.

To shed some light on this, one of the proponents of this bot also had "fun"
by entering [http://](http://): in Skype the other day... that proponent was
on a Mac, of course.

